# Feed company nutrition helplines



## HHO admin (19 March 2013)

Dear forum user

We thought a link to our list of equine nutrition helplines might be a useful addition to this board. 

Horse feed company helplines

HHO Admin


----------



## Rayadientes (20 April 2019)

Really helpful, Ill have a look


----------



## CrimsonDivine (5 October 2020)

Erm, this doesn't link to company helplines? Helpful tips though I suppose.. Alos, *WARNING* to those who do decide to call companies for nutritionists, though it's probably stating the obvious here; they *ONLY* recommend *THEIR* products and *NOT* give you the best advice for your horse if they can't supply you with something themselves.  I know this from experiance.


----------

